

H.264 is a codec, Flash is a platform - freddier
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/the_business_of_online_vi/2010/05/h264-is-a-codec-flash-is-a-platform-one-cant-kill-off-the-other.html

======
jheriko
This raises a good point - its made especially clear by the author's own
confusion between markup formats and programming languages. At least he
labeled the codec and "platform" correctly... 2/3 isn't bad.

But really, does anyone ever get this right? (Did I just get it wrong too?)

Still, just because apples aren't oranges doesn't mean they both can't be
fruit...

